
Setting our vision for the 2017 cycle - dumindunuwan
https://internals.rust-lang.org/t/setting-our-vision-for-the-2017-cycle/3958
======
steveklabnik
Aaron posted this on the Rust subreddit, and it kinda applies here too:

\----------

Recently we've been discussing a roadmap process for the Rust project. Part of
that process is setting a project agenda each year by identifying 8-10 key
problems we want to try to tackle across the project, which taken together
represent a major increment in Rust's evolution. The linked post lays out some
preliminary thoughts on vision statements for the 2017 cycle.

Since the point here is specifically to have a community-wide discussion on
the internals forum, please direct comments there rather than splitting across
multiple forums!

\----------

Since this is on the front page now, I will certainly be reading the replies,
but if you truly want to help steer the direction of Rust, commenting on
Discourse would be ideal. Thanks!

~~~
uola
Maybe it's just me, but it seems quite futile to ask your current (very
selective) user base what they want.

~~~
steveklabnik
The community survey was open to and got a lot of responses from people who
hadn't tried Rust yet, or people who had, but stopped.

------
nercht12
I love the idea of Rust. One of the issues holding me back from Rust is the
GUI system. Unless I copy Servo or Piston, there isn't much else out there.
Sad to say I've been trained to enjoy using pointers and a tree of GUI nodes
than playing pass-the-word. That said, I can't help but think each developer
who considers using Rust has one or two other key "nice-to-haves" (that Rust
lacks) holding them back from adopting it.

~~~
steveklabnik
I have heard [http://gtk-rs.org/](http://gtk-rs.org/) is good, but haven't
used it myself.

    
    
      > That said, I can't help but think each developer who considers using
      > Rust has one or two other key "nice-to-haves"
    

Yeah, this is key. This is one of the reasons why the survey was so important;
it revealed where the overlap is between each developer's set of things.

~~~
creshal
Assuming, of course, you want to use GTK3. Which can be acceptable for Linux
applications (and even there GTK3 has a horrible UX compared to GTK2), but
it's not something you'd want to use on Windows or OSX.

------
djhworld
I've been tinkering with Rust over the past few days

My main gripe (which probably falls into the 'learning curve' element) is it's
very dense in syntax, and remembering all the borrowing/ownership and lifetime
rules is quite tricky.

Usually when I try and learn a langauge I like to implement a few simple data
structures, like a Binary Tree, but I've constantly been hitting hurdles with
Rust on this one :(

~~~
steveklabnik
Writing data structures is a trap when learning Rust; they're much harder than
they are in other languages. [http://cglab.ca/~abeinges/blah/too-many-
lists/book/](http://cglab.ca/~abeinges/blah/too-many-lists/book/) is helpful
if you want to take that approach, though!

------
overgard
I've been playing with rust, but for me the biggest thing is IDE. I use c++ so
I can live with the compile times and learning curve, but the tools are a
major stumbling block. Glad it's on their radar!

~~~
eximius
VS Code is pretty tolerable right now. Not near what it could be, but makes it
useable.

------
mevric
decent debugger pls.

~~~
muizelaar
gdb 7.12 will have rust support.

~~~
mevric
cool. Will try it.

